# Helmets beak ?



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a yellow helmet hen that I just noticed that its beak is crossed just a lil bit and was wondering when she is done breeding will this be genetic to the offspring thanks concerned breeder kevin


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Kevin,

This is a genetic trait, though it may or may not show up in the young.

I have a Budapest SF Tumbler cock who is a great perfect guy, but his beak is just the tiniest bit off (really impossible to see unless you hold him and really look for it) - his young have the straightest beaks. I've seen folks breed other SF breeds where one bird has a misaligned beak, but they were worth breeding because of their colors or they were really great otherwise, and the babies come out with perfect beaks too. Breed her, if she throws babies with misaligned beaks try her with a different cock, maybe?


----------

